# Trip to Portugal January 2023



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 14, 2022)

Thinking of flying out to Portugal in January for 2-3 weeks and hiring a camper for the duration. Looking to have a good explore around away from the tourist beaches, more inland to the mountains and planning to get up to have a look-see at Lisbon, Porto etc. 

Just starting to investigate the practicalities, costs etc. as of today.

There are some reasonably priced return flights to Faro currently available via our local airport (Newcastle upon Tyne), so no probs on that front.

So far I've only looked at the first camper van hire website that's popped up on Google, the Indie Campers website. They seem to be fairly well established and you can pick up/drop off at different locations. We're looking at Faro as a start and end point, purely because it ties in with easier air flights for us.

Anybody out there who has done something similar who might have some helpful tips and advice? Never done a trip like this before, although I have past experience of driving in Europe so not bothered on the driving front.

Any helpful comments from experienced Portuguese travellers gratefully received!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2022)

Apart from your arms aching from the flying & the possibility of being captured by Paul/genny who will melt you down for fat to keep their oil lamps burning over winter then all will be well.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2022)

Message* Pauljenny.*


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 14, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Message* Pauljenny.*



Don't have any specific questions for them or anyone else at the moment, Graham.

Paul might make any useful suggestions in here if he feels the need?


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 14, 2022)

Well respected. 
Heard nothing  detrimental .
Real VW nut. 
You can trundle down the hill and spend your first night on our guest pitch.. If it's vacant. 
Loads of aires and info available.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 14, 2022)

January...oop North.. 
Have a look at the climatic averages.
Porto and The Douro are pretty exposed. I believe it snows up there, in the highlands.. Save them for the Spring/ early Summer. 
Very ambitious of you, me thinks. 
Especially as you're flying in..
You'll need winter clothes. 
There's plenty  of interesting  places tucked away in the Alentejo..


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 14, 2022)

From my investigations...
Hire campers have minimal facilities.
Blankets sheets cooking equipment outside chairs etc.
We hire a hovel fpr 1 week over the mew year.
It was F Freezing. That was the Algarve so further north in the Hills = F F Freezing.
Might need "Thermal Paul Jennys"


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 14, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> From my investigations...
> Hire campers have minimal facilities.
> Blankets sheets cooking equipment outside chairs etc.
> We hire a hovel fpr 1 week over the mew year.
> ...


Very true, Phil.
Hire vans are mainly designed for summer use, when it's hot even in the highest and windiest of the north.
Mind you.. Remember where Marie lives...?  They consider the Geordies to be soft, pampered wimps.
She'll be packing just a bikini and sun cream.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 14, 2022)

There's sweet peas still flowering in my garden here in November!

I know it's cold inland, but I don't think Portugal in January will compare to anything like the North East of England.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but unless you go right up into the highest mountains in the centre and the North I don't think they do much actual 'frost'? And if they do it doesn't last for long?

A long time ago I remember swimming in the sea in southern Cyprus in the morning (yes, it was cool-ish in the water) and having a snowball fight and building snowmen high up in the Troodos mountains on the same day in the afternoon. That was in January too, and, yes, I know that Cyprus is the western Med and not Portugal facing the Atlantic so the temperatures will be cooler in Portugal.

Don't worry I'll be packing thermals etc! This is as much an exploration of Portugal as well as as a holiday for us. We're definitely not wanting to sit on a beach all day in the heat doing nothing and getting p*ssed.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 14, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We're definitely not wanting to sit on a beach all day in the heat doing nothing and getting p*ssed.


That's my suggestion scrapped then


----------



## witzend (Nov 14, 2022)

Don't forget it'll still be January dark long nites we've spent several winters in Portugal look at carhire from Faro A/P and apartment hire theres loads vacant in Jan probaly be cheaper to


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 14, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There's sweet peas still flowering in my garden here in November!
> 
> I know it's cold inland, but I don't think Portugal in January will compare to anything like the North East of England.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but unless you go right up into the highest mountains in the centre and the North I don't think they do much actual 'frost'? And if they do it doesn't last for long?
> ...


January is quite reasonable down here.
Once the sun has got up.
You can expect 18 degrees out of the wind.
By 4pm it gets noticeably colder and our heating kicks in.
Then it's cold until mid morning the next day.   Porto is on the coast and gets some warmth from the sea.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> .
> She'll be packing just a bikini and sun cream.


Would not mind seeing that.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 14, 2022)

I would not recommend going inland towards the mountains. I once crossed the border from Spain,  about halfway down,  and headed north. Fog and sleet, freezing cold. Bad idea. It was probably mid February. 
Following year i crossed at Castelo Branco ( it's about half way) and headed south to the Lighthouse on the tip. Different story. Weather fine and amazing Atlantic coast. I think it was about the same time, the mimosa was out.
I was not enamoured by the algarve particularly but there was some nice coast and pretty towns. I crossed back into Spain ( which I love)


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 14, 2022)

wully was looking at something similar last year marie might be worth an ask i don’t know just how far he got though


----------



## Topmast (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi.
If you think of heading to central Portugal in January bring plenty of warm clothing it can often have frost until late morning and be dark and cold by late afternoon.Having lived here for the last twelve years I am glad I kept my sheepskin. Having said that this year we already have snowdrops coming up!.


----------



## n brown (Nov 14, 2022)

if you don't know the Algarve  i'd say you could keep yourself occupied for a couple of weeks or so , and the weather owes more to Morocco than Europe .


----------



## rabW (Nov 15, 2022)

We're at a west coast campsite near Sines for Xmas Mairi, a big change from the Highlands. Daytime sunshine, Atlantic breeze, cold at night sure but looking forward to some walking/cycling.
I'll drop you a pm later in Dec. Rab


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 15, 2022)

rabW said:


> We're at a west coast campsite near Sines for Xmas Mairi, a big change from the Highlands. Daytime sunshine, Atlantic breeze, cold at night sure but looking forward to some walking/cycling.
> I'll drop you a pm later in Dec. Rab


Lagoas de Sao André?
Interesting beach, but can be a bit draughty . If you can be there when they open up the lagoons, to flood them at very high tide.
Sines.. Oil & gas port. Lots of industry.
Busy working town, these days.
Alcaçer do Sal is a nice place to visit.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2022)

Cheaper to just buy a sun bed.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 15, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Cheaper to just buy a sun bed.



Philistine 

And a tightwad - nearly as tightwad as Gordon the Laird  

Must be those Celtic genes - oh, hang on though... I've got them too...


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 15, 2022)

https://ibb.co/fqcrZdZ  We went to Porto by Tram /Train lovely city lots to see and do very easy to get about on the tram /train Take the ratty train from  Faro to Villa real de san Antonio great cheap trip the ratty train we also call the Olahao express as it is pretty quant and well ratty hee hee it goes all the way to Lisbon too.We have spent many  Winters wandering Portugal in our van was very easy with wild camping but not sure now , plenty of Aires however,


----------



## rabW (Nov 15, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Lagoas de Sao André?
> Interesting beach, but can be a bit draughty . If you can be there when they open up the lagoons, to flood them at very high tide.
> Sines.. Oil & gas port. Lots of industry.
> Busy working town, these days.
> Alcaçer do Sal is a nice place to visit.


a bit south of Sines, Porto Covo; on one of the coastal trails.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 15, 2022)

https://ibb.co/Sm1tndT  Another vote for alcazar d Sol here  nice town free Aire  barragem wild camping nearby too loved it  big water shortage at the Barragem when we were there  2020.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 15, 2022)

https://ibb.co/S52BL8g  Roman ruins at Coinbrigga and bathala are places to visit free overnights  at the Ruins and aire at Batalha great experience too,


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 15, 2022)

rabW said:


> a bit south of Sines, Porto Covo; on one of the coastal trails.


Lovely place.
Used to wildcamp by the sewage outlet..
Fantastic wild tomatoes.
Millefontes is good.
Check out the nearby Isla Pessegueiro.. Nice walk.
Peach  Tree Island.
Interesting story about the twin forts.


----------



## Dezi (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi, We entered Portugal from the North a few years back. 
Drove down to Porto, stayed a few days then meandered  along the North side of the Douro
River to Pinhao. 
The Douro is one of Europe's most beautiful rivers and well worth a visit. 

Dezi


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 15, 2022)

If you get to Lisbon Marie, take a look at the aquarium there. When we were there I think it was the second largest in the world. It was spectacular, and from what I remember it was only about 10€ for entry. We spent a week in Lisbon, and the people there were brilliant, and we really enjoyed our visit.









						Home
					

Opened in 1998, the Oceanário was the centerpiece of the XXth Century's last World Fair, themed The Oceans, a Heritage for the Future, and eternally binds Lisbon to the Oceans. 8000 sea creatures and 7 million litres of saltwater




					www.oceanario.pt


----------



## gasgas (Nov 15, 2022)

Beware in Lisbon. We got on the touristy - not specifically for tourists - ye olde tram in Lisbon to go round and see the town. I was standing when the tram suddenly did an emergency stop. Soon after we reached the stop we wanted and I checked my pocket to find my wallet was missing. I looked down on the floor and there it was, I assumed it had fallen out of my pocket. On checking it once we were off, I found all the cash had gone, but luckily no cards missing. I got back to our hotel and told some other Brits. They of course said hard luck old chap, you need to keep your hand on your wallet. The next day at dinner they said guess what, exactly the same thing happened to us. Apparently it is very common. The toe rags give a signal to the bus / tram driver who does an unnecessary emergency stop and the tea leaves pounce.
So we don't go to Lisbon any more.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 15, 2022)

gasgas said:


> Beware in Lisbon. We got on the touristy - not specifically for tourists - ye olde tram in Lisbon to go round and see the town. I was standing when the tram suddenly did an emergency stop. Soon after we reached the stop we wanted and I checked my pocket to find my wallet was missing. I looked down on the floor and there it was, I assumed it had fallen out of my pocket. On checking it once we were off, I found all the cash had gone, but luckily no cards missing. I got back to our hotel and told some other Brits. They of course said hard luck old chap, you need to keep your hand on your wallet. The next day at dinner they said guess what, exactly the same thing happened to us. Apparently it is very common.
> So we don't go to Lisbon any more.


Be careful in any large city, Rome, Barcelona, Paris, Amsterdam, New York, London, Madrid, Berlin, Munich, Lisbon, and others. Rome and Barcelona in particular are renowned for this, but I would happily return to both of them again in future.


----------



## rabW (Nov 15, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Lovely place.
> Used to wildcamp by the sewage outlet..
> Fantastic wild tomatoes.
> Millefontes is good.
> ...


cheers for info Pauljenny, reading about Pescadores trail too which runs along that way.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 15, 2022)

In the dark days when we had caravans , we stayed at Lisbon on a  well known camp site, forget the name but it was good and easy to get to the centre by bus, we also rode the tram, I believe it was number 13 advertised as the best sight seeing tour to do,  we rode  it for 2 circuits but had to dismount  half way round   and remount it when the driver had a break,  we had NO problems at all , so this pickpocketing must be a new thing it was about 23 years ago now loved Lisbon. was going to go  back recently when in Portugal with the Motorhome  but never did, still a few years left so not too late I hope?


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 15, 2022)

https://ibb.co/M79b2Ts  Paderne Portugal is an interesting place to visit, nice  Portugese town, we wild camp at the wash house or could when last there in 2020, nice spot for a few days, easy walk to town from the squat, lovely water  do your washing hang it out to dry, a fruit wholesaler is there , selling all local produce, space for about 15 vans in all , the water was off when last there  because Spain had diverted the River we heard  , but a public toilet there very clean and water tap for drinking water  , toilet  emptying too so all good, lovely walks along the Albufera River there  all the way to  the Ruined Castle. about 3 miles from Paderne was/ is ? a private home  that takes Motorhomes for long stays run by a man called Pedro, he puts on all sorts of events such as Barbeques, quizzes fishing trips [SEA] etc, it is called Motorhome friends and can be found on line, we called in on spec one Christmas day  and Pedro showed us around, insisted we had food and a few drinks, all very friendly, folks stay there for some months it seems, We once saw a German man sitting in one of the wash house  tubs having a bath,  he was loving it .Market in Paderne town weekly too .
   SAD to see the wash house dry  because Spain has high jacked the River but hey ho that is how it is, water used to gush out of the fountain and fill the washing tubs  and flow on to the river  , A tanker used to call in and fill with water there too, it was  a Tractor with a  trailer with a large tank on it , I guess the  water  was taken was for irrigating the fields,  I think the town would have  piped water now  , but locals called in and filled their water bottles daily  so the water was good, we always drank it   and are still here . lots of Cray Fish in the wash house run offs to, had lots of fun catching them, just like Crabbing at home?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2022)

Just fly down to gib, loved it there.


----------



## n brown (Nov 15, 2022)

,


----------



## REC (Nov 17, 2022)

Sounds like a plan, Marie! Don't know about hiring vans, but travelling up from Faro towards Porto will mean you can choose from lots of places to see. Might be a bit ambitious to get to Porto and back unless you are doing a night in each place......Will need careful planning as time goes so fast!
Definitely gets frost in central Portugal, we are halfway between Lisbon and Porto (below Coimbra, lovely city to visit). Just need layers of clothing...start off with loads then strip off as sun comes out...then reverse!
There is a good site near Tomar which is paid by donation (another great town to visit!)  https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/farm/Quinta-das-Lameiras-Sº-Pedro-de-Tomar-385184644913356/
our friends stayed there and thoroughly recommended it.
Loads of free aires in towns along the coast but often not with EHU .
São Pedro de Moel is a unspoilt little town to investigate and easy overnight parking.
Aveiro is dubbed the Portuguese Venice and worth a visit.
The Serra Da Estrelas are amazing but might be very cold and snowy!
Several towns near us ie Serta , Figeiro dos Vinhos have free parking and not touristy.
The Douro and coast above Porto is beautiful too!
The planning should be nearly as much fun as the trip!


----------



## n brown (Nov 17, 2022)

have a cheery visit to Evora and its Capela dos Ossos , always makes us feel better .


----------



## n brown (Nov 18, 2022)

talking of bone chapels , there's another in Faro ,not as good but not bad ,and a tiny one in Alcantarhila , but none can beat the Sedlec Ossuary near Prague


----------

